# December 2017 Slingshot Build Challenge



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I wonder how many of you guys were waiting with breath held for this post. :yeahright:

Well my friends, it's December. And you know what that means..

Slingshots, obviously.

One of the coolest things (I believe) about Slingshots is that they make wonderful and often surprising gifts.

Recently I've been to a birthday party for a friend of the family and presented to the birthday boy of 17 years A) The video game he wanted and B) A slingshot outfitted to shoot marbles. Fair to say that he was excited to see he could now shoot all the digital Nazi-Zombies his heart desired. But the prospect of some real shooting that happened upon him when he laid eyes on a bamboo chalice was even more so thrilling. It's just not a common thing, and the 'wow' factor lends Slingshots as gifts a dramatic impact. With Slingshots more than many other gifts you're giving FUN.

Whether the parents (who have known me since I was in diapers myself) were happy about it is neither here nor there! A boy needs his Sling. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

For the month of December 2017, Slingshot Forum, I challenge you to *create a Slingshot as a gift for another. *

We'll dedicate the month to spreading the word about our awesome hobby. Multiple entries are perfectly acceptable - heck, even encouraged.

Doesn't matter if you celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah, Three Kings, Kwanzaa or any other holiday. It's all about spreading the hobby and bringing in fresh blood.

Doesn't matter if you make a Natty, Board Cut or anything in between.

Doesn't matter if you band it up or not for the photos, but hey - extra points if you show it packaged and ready for gifting!

And if you can't figure out who to give a Slingshot to.. Well just ask and I'll PM you my address! I'm a problem-solver.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice call SN!

I've given a few away now and the reaction always amazes me. Wether its a yeah I can shoot that can over there, or wow thats my whole childhood... its almost always excitement.

Cool. Will see what I can figure in my current situation...

Actually some time ago you mentioned 'care' packages - still think thats an awesome idea - been working slowly on a cheap give-away deal - this may be the time to start putting it into action...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I think the idea is to spread the joy among non slingshot users to grow the sport rather than merely pass them around to those already in the sport of slingshot collecting.

I remember my Dad telling stories about him and his eight brothers not having anything to do on cold days in the winter so they'd sit around the fireplace and swap shoes with each other. Kinda similar to what goes on here.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great Idea @SlingNerd, it's a perfect fit with Christmas approaching quickly.

I hope I have time to come up with something. Regardless, I look forward to another fun month of comrodory and seeing what everyone builds and makes.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.

Sliced myself with my Opinel, bandaged and it's leaking through.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.
> 
> Sliced myself with my Opinel, bandaged and it's leaking through.


Opinel are just wicked. Mine's bitten me a number of times.

Get it patched up and back to the grindstone, Bruce!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.
> ...


I just finished sharpening it the other day so it cut nice and clean. I'll take a sharp hand cut over a dull one any day. Didn't know it was really cut until it started gushing.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


SAME. I don't realize that I'm cut sometimes because it's so sharp I didn't even feel it happen.

Well, whoever is lucky enough to receive your work this time around is getting something special. You know, since you christened it the hard way.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tis the season!!! Great idea SN!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My elves are working overtime this month. Had one complain about an infected splinter, tries to pull the old 'good will towards men's' crap on me...

I told em 'It don't say nothing about elves - back to work!'

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

brucered said:


> Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.
> 
> Sliced myself with my Opinel, bandaged and it's leaking through.


Dude! That suks! I am glad that nothing was severed. On the other hand (no pun intended) I have never had a knife that did not drink some of my blood. The God's gave us steel and they demand a sacrifice. anic:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, this brings back a couple memories... of how a couple interesting marks were added to my left hand. Two different knives, one scar for each. On the latest one I remember thinking "Oh cool, that looks like a vein that I just barely missed... better run get something on this". I'm lucky I didn't sever a tendon or something that time. I'm convinced that God gives two things to every boy to keep him alive: a mother, and a whole squad of guardian angels. 'Nuff said.

Back to the subject at hand (no pun intended) I know what I'm doing for this one, and it looks like a handmade Scorpion will be stinging someone soon....


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce - Opinel strikes again... they can take a great edge. At least clean cuts heal quickly.

To kick things off. Here is a little (medium sized) something... Envisioned as BB shooter but will comfortable take 6mm (even 9.5mm or marbles as a pinch) - should be fairly forgiving fork-hit wise. Supplied as an vector file it should be laser or water jet curable.

Designed as a simple to make number. Was thinking 9-12mm think birch multiplex / HDPE - but you can go to town micarta / carbon fibre whatever up to 20mm thick...

Using a matchstick attachment method for looped tubes (matchsticks / bits of tube / kebab sticks) - should be able to take 1745 tubes but was thinking more 1362. 107B office bands also work just fine.

Grooves are purely optional and are only there to help locate the matchsticks.

Enjoy.

View attachment freeslinger.pdf


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Bruce - Opinel strikes again... they can take a great edge. At least clean cuts heal quickly.
> 
> To kick things off. Here is a little (medium sized) something... Envisioned as BB shooter but will comfortable take 6mm (even 9.5mm or marbles as a pinch) - should be fairly forgiving fork-hit wise. Supplied as an vector file it should be laser or water jet curable.
> 
> ...


That's a treat, Matt. Hasn't been a design of yours I didn't immediately like yet.

I gladly accept thia gracious template-gift and plan to unceremoniously butcher it in an attempt to replicate it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL SN - butcher away.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SO MUCH LAAAHV  ! LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Erm - SN good point - maybe I should make an asymmetric one... ;-)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The frame I was working on took a turn for the worse.

If I can get my act together, I'll try another one. Otherwise, I'll be watching from the sidelines this month.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No worries man take a stab at another! 25 days is a long time haha  !

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chose my design this morning. Getting a little help cutting it out. Should have it cut and edges sanded by the end of the week or first of next week. Just a simple traditional design for starters. Cutting out ten (10) of them all the same design since this is about giving away slingshots. I want to keep a few on hand and in the p/u ready to hand out when asked. Need to decide on how I will finish them. Using well nuts for no tie band attachments. Will post pictures within the next seven days.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

brucered said:


> The frame I was working on took a turn for the worse.
> 
> If I can get my act together, I'll try another one. Otherwise, I'll be watching from the sidelines this month.


Show us what went wrong if you would. Group Mind scrutiny may yield a solution. B)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

flipgun said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > The frame I was working on took a turn for the worse.
> ...


I didn't like the way the fork opening was going, kept cutting, kept sanding, went short, was going to go PFS but the fork diameter isn't going to work.

It's a shame too, was a nice piece of wood. Oh well, I wouldn't have been happy with a nice looking piece of wood that I wasn't happy with the shape. It would have drove me nuts.




























I now have a trio of Oaks that may hit going the firepit shortly.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


No way man those are some filthy little micro waiting to happen! Just snip the forks short and the handle where you can just grip it, a tight pinch grip will keep it steady. Don't toss them they could be nice little pocket shooters lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

This is great. I got 4 I have to get done by christmas. The first one was my submission last month. I got another on its 5th coat of blo and I got 2 forks to go find. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone's got!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

That scorpion I'm working on is coming along nicely, I got the wood burning done and the 1st coat of blo has been drying for about 24 hours now... Not sure how far I'll be taking it. I think I'll aim for 5 coats, getting thinner and thinner until I finally wax the thing. Honestly looks pretty good as is at the moment... my biggest problem will be finding someone to give it to... someone in my area, that is, and someone who isn't slingnerd :neener:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

brucered said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Do not SAhit can those! Send them to me as is and I will send you something weird.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> That scorpion I'm working on is coming along nicely, I got the wood burning done and the 1st coat of blo has been drying for about 24 hours now... Not sure how far I'll be taking it. I think I'll aim for 5 coats, getting thinner and thinner until I finally wax the thing. Honestly looks pretty good as is at the moment... my biggest problem will be finding someone to give it to... someone in my area, that is, and someone who isn't slingnerd :neener:


Thems is fightin' words right there!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> The frame I was working on took a turn for the worse.
> 
> If I can get my act together, I'll try another one. Otherwise, I'll be watching from the sidelines this month.


Well you gotta get the hand healed up anyway though I'm sorry to hear about the forks!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Father and son nattys! 
For my brother and law and his 6 yr old. They where both recently bitten by the sling bug and after seeing my first natty they requested their own for xmas. So here we go. Banded in SS small black tubing. Both are finished with Blo and are sanded to 2k.























Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> Father and son nattys!
> For my brother and law and his 6 yr old. They where both recently bitten by the sling bug and after seeing my first natty they requested their own for xmas. So here we go. Banded in SS small black tubing. Both are finished with Blo and are sanded to 2k.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some serious hand cannons; love it!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Abenso - Those are sweet!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those will make a FINE Christmas gift!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Finished to 2000?! Holy cow I felt like 400 was spoiling them! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm kind of short on friends lately.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I'm kind of short on friends lately.


Well I'm here - whatever compensation that is LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like you are my new friend then.

PM and we will work it out.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - Flipgun - what you on about?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't know, but somehow this is pure gold to me lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great looking shooters @Abenso. Their new owners should be very happy.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Finished to 2000?! Holy cow I felt like 400 was spoiling them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah well back when I first started @brucered made me feel like a plebian for not going to 2k so now it's just what I do. I've been told it feels "like bone"

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

LOL I hear that.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Abenso said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Finished to 2000?! Holy cow I felt like 400 was spoiling them!
> ...


Ha! When I sand to any given grit and show the difference it makes, I'm not trying to guilt people into following suit. My frames are pretty basic, so I try to make them stand out a bit with good sanding and a smooth finish.

I have plenty of naturals from when I first started making that are sanded to 220 or 400. They look and feel great and most importantly, shoot just as well as more recent ones they are sanded much higher.

What I do know is, I haven't heard of anyone sanding higher and regretting it or deciding it wasn't worth it.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


The only reason I stop at 220 for Natties (for gifts, ETC) is so that it retains some texture for grip.

A super smooth finish is sexy though, no doubt!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

@brucered exactly! I notice a difference and I agree! I'm no carpenter so what I can do is sand the piss out of it.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Great ！ :violin:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most of the time I don't make a lot of sense. Decent shooters? Meh! Yeah.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey I'll be your friend too @flipgun

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BPC falls through? You're in.

Or maybe even not.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

flipgun said:


> BPC falls through? You're in.
> Or maybe even not.


You don't have to send me anything we can just be friends lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.
> 
> Sliced myself with my Opinel, bandaged and it's leaking through.


Freshly honed and sharpened my own No.8 Olive Handle.

Got some forks I wanna jump on when I wrap up a few more projects.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Well put - that's how you do that.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My December 2017 Slingshot Build Challenge blanks are finally cut out. Since this is about a give away, I have 10 of them cut out, 5 flat 1/4" steel and 5 in 1/4" aluminum. All ten the same simple old style design. I will post pictures later. I'm keeping one of each as my own to experiment with. I won't glue full scales on them out of respect for Jim Harris of Performance Catapults and his patent on metal core slingshots. At least not anything that I might sell. However, these blanks are really nice as is ... after some serious sanding and polishing. The flat steel forks are plenty heavy enough without scales and certainly not going to break....and no plywood to come unglued and no broken forks either. Will play around with spray paint in various colors for the flat plate steel and maybe even drop a couple of them off for powder coating and see how that turns out. This should keep me busy for awhile and off the internet looking for a sweet deal on a slingshot too good to pass up. I kind of like the idea of make your own.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just polished the edges on one of the 1/4" flat steel blanks and banded it up. Shoots real nice. I'm going to like this and hope someone else does also. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Frames cut out and edges sanded smooth enough to band and shoot. 1/4" flat steel and 1/4" aluminum.

Banded one of the steel models and fired about 50 rounds this afternoon. Nice OTT shooter. Will begin polishing all ten (10) tomorrow morning. Then try some spray paint and see how that looks. May swing by the local powder coating shop and see what they'd charge for powder coating....probably more than I want to pay but worth the effort to get a price check. I'll most likely use one of the aluminum blanks to try my skills at gluing and pinning some scales on. Will use one of each to see how long it takes to get a mirror shine on them.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SlingNerd said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Some blood, sweat and tears going into this one.
> ...


Hey SN did you make that handle on the opinel? just curious


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


No sir it was just a special edition so I had to pick it up at the time.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> No way man those are some filthy little micro waiting to happen! Just snip the forks short and the handle where you can just grip it, a tight pinch grip will keep it steady. Don't toss them they could be nice little pocket shooters lol!


I think I may have salvaged them. When in doubt, PFS them. Still have some work to do, but think there is enough meat on them to make them work.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - I'm after a walnut and ebony one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ebony would be the cats ass.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> SN - I'm after a walnut and ebony one.


The Walnut #8 Stainless can be had for about $20 CDN, free shipping here in Canada.

They are an absolute steel for EDC knives.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > SN - I'm after a walnut and ebony one.
> ...


I dunno about "EDC" Bruce. I like a one-handed opening and pocket clip for day-to-day type stuff..

Still, amazing knives. I use it for de-barking. Love my Opi.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Yeah, more throw in my bag kind of EDC. I use mine a lot camping as I can whittle something and then open a pack of weiners and cut buns with it. A quick wipe on my shorts without my wife looking and it's ready to trim the fat off steaks for supper.

The nice thing with them is, if you loose them or trash one beyond fixing, they don't break the bank to get another.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey Nerd.! I got one of those Opinel #8s in my pocket right now. Those and SAKs have been my EDC 'bushcraft' and pocket knives for decades in several countries. A french girlfriend when I was young taught me one good thing anyway. Glad to see another fan. JMHO.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just debarked a hit with some 80g.

Linseed oil time.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I usually rest forks on my furnace to dry them and this sucker put out more sap than I've ever seen. It literally glued itself to my furnace lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Kocked out another one. Had a real nuisance knot between the forks I had to carve out that was an interesting fight. Finished to 300g. Joining the others in a BLO bath tonight.























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fork diameter is haggard. This is going to suck a little lol, all I have is my Leatherman .























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Our limits not our tools, only our minds.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Fork diameter is haggard. This is going to suck a little lol, all I have is my Leatherman


Nice Skeletool, I have the same one!

You're pumping out the forks like nobodies business. Nice grain on those suckers, they should come out nice after their soak.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce the Opinel No.8 Inox is probably just about my favourite knife.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - The Opinel makes an awesome EDC (Other/with than my SAK). Locking knives are illegal in the UK so the SAK was boss there. Its small, light, tough and holds an edge (even the stainless one which almost sharpens like its carbon) and in the EU can expect for around 12 Euro. And its good for anything from wood carving to making a baguette.

The only thing I have against them is when they get grit in the locking ferrule - feels horrible.

The factory actually odes a tour where you get to 'make' your own with your selected materials. If we pass that way its on the bucket list. I'm keen for a No.8 Inox (fine edge) with a plastic grip.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've already received a request for one of my 1/4" flat steel slingshots. I'll spend some time learning how to polish and shine it up before sending it out. Might end up having to have another batch cut out. And perhaps add a couple of other designs to the line.

I have a nice designed little ergo grip ott side shooter I got off eBay. It is made of Birch plywood and broke first time I pulled the bands back. I Gorilla glued it back together so I can use it as a template for an aluminum cut out slingshot. I'm also working on a design that I like the grip and forks on. It is ttf but I want to modify it to resemble the forks on the Alley Cat with a wider and higher fork gap to guard against hand and fork hits for the new shooter.

I've been doing an unscientific market analysis getting input from non slingshot shooters asking them what they like and dislike about various frames. They're bringing a bias from a different angle than more experienced shooters who have already developed their hard and fast opinions or preferences. It appears that the two groups don't share the same perspective on slingshot design. Most new shooters are expressing a concern about not hitting their hand or getting fork hits and don't seem to appreciate the low and narrow fork gaps that more experience shooters often prefer.

Next batch I'll have cut out of 1/2" aluminum so they will be wide enough to get a good grip on. The steel slingshots will have to remain at 1/4" due to the weight of the steel. Finally found a gimmick that will allow me to stop looking for slingshots online and buying another now and then. Designing, redesigning and making them myself takes things to a whole nother realm.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That was a good post. Don't know what you like to use as polish but I use Mothers Spoon polish and it gives AMAZING results on steel and aluminum. I use a buffing wheel on a cordless drill. Hope that's of some use.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for the information Chef. The only thing I have used is Brasso for my badge, name tag and belt buckle on my duty belt way back when. I'll swing into town this afternoon and buy a buffing wheel and some Mother's Spoon if it is available. I can clamp that beauty in a vise and buff away in the buff.

You've upped the challenge. I'll see just how bright and shinny I can get it for you. Here's hoping it turns out to be AMAZING!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha I like your style - good luck!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this mini fork the other day going through some deadwood I had been drying in my former shed.Took it to 300g and plan on polyurathane coating. Its actually very comfortable and ergonomic. I'm getting it banded up in a few hours to test shoot it, were just setting up our Christmas tree.

Hope you're all having a good evening!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Knocked this one out yesterday for a good friend in N. C. My backflip design in pickle form. A little silver maple fork with some oak root for the palm and pinky swell. Simple but effective.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow, that oak root is awesome!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sweet looking picklefork, @Ibojoe!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Like that pickle @Ibojoe! It’s the best I’ve seen today!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I spent some time today drilling lanyard holes and hand polishing steel and aluminum blanks using Mother's and Blue Magic polishing compounds. Went to Home Depot and bought drill attachment buffing wheels and compound. Spent some time on the phone with a good friend in Idaho who is a welder getting some advice. His brother is a silversmith who produces high end Western bits and spurs. Got some advice on using belt and disc sanders. I think I've figured out how to install Pro Clips on my metal frames. Will need to relocate the fork hole on the next batch.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Well lads, here it is. My entry to the Slingshot Build Challenge, December 2017. My little take on a Clever Moniker R10. It took a helluva lot of filing and sanding but now that it's done and I've had a few shots through it, I love it and it was absolutely worth the effort. Now I just have to work out who I'm going to give it to! 

Also, questions or constructive criticism is more than welcome, as I'm pretty new to sling building and would love to hear what I could do better next time. 
Cheers!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

*update*

Wasn't 100% happy with the finish so its outside drying with a nice layer of clear coat, will post more photos when it's dry!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh my....that is awesome! Very nice build.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks very nice... I love those thick scales, they really show off that grain with the contours.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

viro.venom said:


> Well lads, here it is. My entry to the Slingshot Build Challenge, December 2017. My little take on a Clever Moniker R10. It took a helluva lot of filing and sanding but now that it's done and I've had a few shots through it, I love it and it was absolutely worth the effort. Now I just have to work out who I'm going to give it to!
> 
> Also, questions or constructive criticism is more than welcome, as I'm pretty new to sling building and would love to hear what I could do better next time.
> Cheers!
> ...


That thing is a TANK.
More like the PanzeR10 !

In all seriousness, wow. Great build, beatiful materials. I got big hands so it looks darn comfy. Well done!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

The thing I love most about December's challenge here is the aspect of service through spreading joy.

On a related note, I heard the other day that someone did a study and found that serving others--and it doesn't even have to be huge, little things work great for this--makes you love them more. So if there's someone that you find you don't get along with all that well, or that you kinda dislike, the best way to get over that is simply to just do little things for them-hold the door, smile (I hear it has a huge impact on others), and so on and so forth.

So, if you think about it, aren't we getting to love those around us more as we serve them by sharing the joy of something we love to do?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Very true Hobbit and it doesn't have to just be this time of year. So many shelters and organizations see a spike around certain holidays and then are struggling the other 350 days of the year.

As for Slingshots, they make nice gifts to giveaway any time of year. I try to give away a few throughout the year and they are always well received and make me feel good at the same time.

Great work everyone, all the frames look great.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Stopped by the local Powder Coating company for a price quote on powder coating my steel and aluminum slingshots. Need 13 to meet the minimum charge. So I made another stop at the welding shop and ordered another 20 slingshots to be cut out. That will give me a first run of 30 slingshots.

Powder Coating is minimum charge of $85 per color. They have a big board of about 200 stock colors. Anything else is considered custom and there is an extra charge. Not really as many colors as it sounds. There are around ten shades each of black, blue, green, red, yellow, gray, etc. I know I need to settle on a color that will be pleasing to the eye of everyone since people all have their "favorite" color. Red or Blue might not be appealing to everyone nor will Black. After looking over each color option two really stood out to me and I chose a Copper Sparkle that they have in stock. They have enough to make one or two runs for me. After that, I'll have to pick another color or pay the custom charge.

No completed time estimate on powder coating since they currently have a 2-3 month lag time due to current orders that need to be completed. Yep it is a small three horse town business.

It all adds up and I can get a good picture of the prices slingshot makers need to charge in order to make a profit....which I'm not necessarily after, but at some point would like to be able to cover my costs of production. Powder Coating seems to be a better option than spending a couple of hours on each slingshot sanding and polishing to a mirror finish. Someone asked if I could turn these things out as fast as I could sell or give them away. I can if I go the Powder Coating route instead of hand polishing. I tried dipping one in a can of tool rubber grip stuff. Can't get the bottom of the fork into the can but as my brother pointed out they do sell spray on grip material. But I was not happy with the results. It does not look as professional as I hoped for. Powder coating seems to be the way to go. I'll know after the first batch is ready for inspection.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Stopped by the local Powder Coating company for a price quote on powder coating my steel and aluminum slingshots. Need 13 to meet the minimum charge. So I made another stop at the welding shop and ordered another 20 slingshots to be cut out. That will give me a first run of 30 slingshots.
> 
> Powder Coating is minimum charge of $85 per color. They have a big board of about 200 stock colors. Anything else is considered custom and there is an extra charge. Not really as many colors as it sounds. There are around ten shades each of black, blue, green, red, yellow, gray, etc. I know I need to settle on a color that will be pleasing to the eye of everyone since people all have their "favorite" color. Red or Blue might not be appealing to everyone nor will Black. After looking over each color option two really stood out to me and I chose a Copper Sparkle that they have in stock. They have enough to make one or two runs for me. After that, I'll have to pick another color or pay the custom charge.
> 
> ...


Maybe look into anodizing? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Anodozing....will look into that. Don't know where to look locally.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - also look for electroplating or galvanising. Think it can also be cheaper than PC.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Just found this topic. By chance I also made a shooter for my colleague at work. He came to Europe from Vietnam, so I made him one shooter from our local wood he doesn't know.

He told me that this brought him some memories from childhood. That was very pleasing 

Some pictures..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Fantastic looking mule...all natural and by hand too, impressive.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I agree with Bruce!

Very impressive, indeed.

I have used a handsaw to work a fork like that and know it takes perseverance! I find my hatchet to be much faster and easier!

Your friend is getting a real prize, Stej!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my, that's a nice one! A beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

It seems almost silly to post this one, but since I am not home (family and holidays and whatnot) I haven't been able to do as much building as I want! December is a busy month.

This is 1/4inch ply with Honduran Rosewood veneer "scales" - if you can even call such a thin addition a scale. Faces sanded to 1200 and the whole thing was washed in Danish oil.

This simple PFS qualifies for this month because it is a gift for Mattwalt, as thanks for all the times he's allowed me to pick his brain and assault him with many a myriad of questions.

And hopefully soon I'll be able to get it to him, he just moved and the address isn't nailed yet!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Well gentlemen, December was good!

Got a little slow at the end, but the Holidays are a busy time. It is what it is!

I'll start the January 2018 thread as soon as I can, but wanted to swing by here first to thank everyone who participated and contributed.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - been some awesome builds entered. I will get them all rounded up, find any stragglers and get the voting sorted and next months SSOTM active tomorrow.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - that OPFS is rocking.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

stej said:


> Just found this topic. By chance I also made a shooter for my colleague at work. He came to Europe from Vietnam, so I made him one shooter from our local wood he doesn't know.
> 
> He told me that this brought him some memories from childhood. That was very pleasing
> 
> Some pictures..


impressive at the least


----------

